# Help finding a MX Jersey template



## ChromeCat (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi folks. 

I'm looking almost everywhere for a MX style jersey template which I can design on and give to someone to sew up for me. 

Got a nephew that has a gaming team and cause I'm a graphic designer I offered to help him and try get his team kitted out. 

Any help will be very appreciated. 

Regards


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

are you looking for a template or a place to have them done ? there are plenty of shirt templates out there. does it have to be a mx shirt ?


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

ask a person who will be doing a cut/sew of the shirt.
They will supply you with a template


----------



## ChromeCat (Jan 13, 2014)

buehrle said:


> are you looking for a template or a place to have them done ? there are plenty of shirt templates out there. does it have to be a mx shirt ?


Looking for a template/inset for me to design on and for the person I'm getting to sew it together. 

you say there's plenty but I'm hitting dead ends all the time. 

I would really love a MX jersey yes, I'm also considering a baseball style jersey but not sure what material is best for that. I have a place where I can get the material used in MX jerseys that reasonable already too and a printer willing to do a run for me. So it's just down to getting a design which I thought would have been easy enough to get.



DKgrafix said:


> ask a person who will be doing a cut/sew of the shirt.
> They will supply you with a template


The person that's going to sew it for me doesn't have one and asked me to get one for her and she will sew it. I contacted a few sewing shops around the area and they don't do MX jerseys. Only Rugby jerseys, and are very boring. 

There's one company that's far from me, that will do the complete job on MX jerseys. But cost is really high (plus logistics) and I know I can slash it by half doing it myself. 

I'm from Cape Town, South Africa btw.


----------



## ChromeCat (Jan 13, 2014)

bump.. no one?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

does this help ? in the upper right corner there is a tab for templates. i just googled sublimated motocross jerseys and got a bunch. you did try that too right ? 

moto jersey | customraceshirts.com


----------



## ChromeCat (Jan 13, 2014)

buehrle said:


> does this help ? in the upper right corner there is a tab for templates. i just googled sublimated motocross jerseys and got a bunch. you did try that too right ?
> 
> moto jersey | customraceshirts.com


thanks, but doesn't help. I need the sewing pattern. 

you say you googled motocross jerseys and got a bunch, I'm looking for the sewing pattern, not just images. 

I'm just really surprised how such a thing doesn't exist on the net. Spoke to a few local CMT's and they can't even help me. Very frustrating.


----------



## Rjcreative (Dec 22, 2013)

I doubt you'll find what your looking for on the internet. Most people in the trade view their patterns as a sacred entity. Or the blueprint to their success. Its just like searching Google for Coca Colas secret formula for its soft drinks. You wont find it.

And even if you did find a pattern, whos to say that it will fit the intended person the way it should. Not all patterns are equal.

May I make a suggestion? If time permits...

1. Take the person you'll be designing for MX jersey shopping.

2. Try on several jerseys until you find one they like and you think others will like as well.

3. Buy it.

4. Take the jersey you bought to a trusted pattern maker in your area and have them create a pattern for you based on that jersey. Costs will vary.

5. Once you have your pattern you can design away and have the jerseys made according to your specs.

If you follow this process you'll see why finding a pattern online is impossible. Most people aren't willing to give away for free something they paid good money for. 

My .02 cent


----------

